# How To Teach Dog To Stop Biting Wrists/ Listen to Me?



## nmartin (Jun 24, 2016)

Our (almost) 9 month female GSD is obsessed with wrists... specifically mine! She has always bitten at other's wrists, and we have without fail always reprimanded her. 

For instance, I kept her with me this morning to make sure she did not eat or drink before taking her to the vet to get spayed. What ensued was 30 minutes of constant wrist biting and me in near tears from frustration. As soon as my husband opened the door, she stopped.

She will jump up to bite my wrists no matter if they are above my head, behind my back, or under my arms while crossed. The only way she will stop is if I leave or if my husband comes in. She will bite at my husband's wrists only when she is insanely hyper, but he can get on to her once and she stops. Ciri will never bite at the wrist of a stranger, only those whom she is familiar with. She especially bites females she is familiar with. She won't hardly ever bite at the men.

So how can I can get this under control? We have talked to trainers and tried their suggestions, but none have worked. We tried the reward system, but Ciri is smart enough to know when we have a treat or ball in our hand. She won't give me the time of day when I give her a command unless I have something in it for her. Early on we tried to wean her off treats so our praise would be her treat, but that has failed. 
A military trainer told us to use a shock collar ONLY when she bites our wrists. However, at the highest shock setting, she was not phased. Our invisible fence (stubborn dog) is at the highest shock setting (numbed my husband's arm when he tested it on himself), and she will run right through it. We shave a spot on her neck so we knew it was touching her skin. As she crosses the line, we know it is hitting her because her ears twitch and go back. So she has a pain tolerance.
The only method that worked (and it only worked for my husband and his dad) was the alpha/ progressive method. She will do whatever they say. With that being said, she is a stubborn dog and will 'talk back' when they command her to do something and she doesn't want to do it. She snaps her teeth at them, but does do what they say.

When she does bite, it isn't that hard (leaves red streaks where her teeth move across the skin). But when either of us make her do something she doesn't want, it can get painful. She escaped the fence once, and I took her by the collar to lead her back... 20 feet later my arm was covered in red streaks from her teeth.

So, I'm at a loss for what to do. The trainers don't know what to tell us to do. This needs to stop soon because she is almost 90 already. The vet estimates she will get up to 120 pounds (my weight!). I can't have a dog that big biting on me and not stopping. 

I work from home and want to be with the dog during the day, but I can't due to her being stubborn and biting constantly. I go out and try to play with her, but she wants to play keep away with herself. If I turn to leave, she jumps up and fits my whole bicep in her mouth and bites.

Any ideas??

PS. The picture below is from a month ago. She is about 75 lbs here.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you tried showing her what you want her to bite? Also, I'd get rid of all the electronics and put a leash on her for a while. Calm things down. I think you're spending all your time fighting things and not enough teaching her what you want her to do. But, If she ever weighs 120lbs, you won't have to worry about her biting you. She won't be able to get up off the floor.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Invisible fences are NOT for use for any dog breeds with the predisposition to aggression. As you pup matures, you may be standing their saying: "But she never did that before", and expect to be served with papers shortly afterward.

Invisible fences also offer no protection for your dog from trespassers or other dogs which can cause her serious harm or worse. I suggest a good fence.


----------



## KingKaiser (Jul 14, 2016)

I have nothing to add except for persistence and reinforcement. What a beautiful dog!!!!!

Rewards worked for us but our GSD can sneak in a sneaky 'nip' when he licks which is soooooo annoying and always catches us off guard - never draws blood but still hurts. We use the same phrase all the time 'no biting' and also ask him to sit and then get a pat. If he can do it without licking/niping then he gets a treat. Also, our pooch needs a 'pacifier' when we take him walking otherwise he can tend to nip swaying fingers. A big sized tennis ball works a TREAT!

all the best!


----------



## rocket_man (Jun 9, 2016)

nmartin said:


> Our (almost) 9 month female GSD is obsessed with wrists... specifically mine! She has always bitten at other's wrists, and we have without fail always reprimanded her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am having the exact same problem with my 16wk GSD male. He nips my Mrs on the wrists, and also on her ankles when starting a walk. He doesn't touch her if I'm there/stops when I enter the scene. 

I will be doing research too. Will let you know what I find. Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm just a rash of "Dogs Behaving Badly" recently??? OK then ... but to add to the Invisible Fence thing. I don't know if it says in the manual ... but your dog if motivated enough can blast through the Invisible Fence, and if he finds himself on the other side when "whatever" it was that motivated him to do so is gone?? The Invisible Fence can then keep him from returning home ... something to keep in mind. 

Your dog has no limits and most likely not enough structure in his life?? He sees you as a "playmate" and not a leader. Getting it right does not take force but you do need a plan and that would start with "Crate Training" and include "Place." 

And the biting thing ... lots of ways to stop it ...but for this degree, of biting, I'd just use a "Pet Convincer" and call it day. Details on that and other "Stuff" are in here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/8006017-post7.html

As always ... ask questions and welcome aboard.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

I would suggest obedience training. Instead of doing outside and wandering aimlessly, take a handful of high-value treats and put her through the paces. Sit, down, turn around, watch me, stand, etc. If she just won't focus at all and insists on biting at you, say in a very deep and loud voice "HEY!" and stand up very straight and menacing. This should startle her enough that she stops, so quickly toss a treat to her and praise her. You can also do things like suddenly and quickly step into her personal space and clap your hands together close to her face to get her to pause. Don't pull away from her, or step back. Claim your space.

Do look into "no free lunches" training - basically your dog has to earn everything given to them. 

I can't believe that trainers are at a loss. Get the name of a good dog behaviorist from your vet if you simply cannot handle her.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

This thread is a few months old, any progress? Sounds like you've got a brat on your hands! She needs some structure and to learn how to cooperate and earn the things she wants, instead of bulldozing her way through.

Also agreed that no way should that dog be 120lbs. She'd be obese at that weight.


----------

